# Pushable snow in Boston this week?



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling for it so it seems..


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

there is a few different tracks weather men said the storm could take. they said 1 inch on the grass that first snow storm here in rhode island but we ended up with 2 or more on the driveways. i do hope we get some snow i am ready


----------

